# New web for traveling through Spain



## 90949 (May 1, 2005)

A group of Spanish motorhome-owners has prepare a new WEB ( www.viajarenautocaravana.com ) with different information. I think it is very interesting for anyone preparing a trip through Spain. If you have any question you can write them (by e-mail) and they -sure- try to do their best.
See you
Mauricio


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Mauricio said:


> A group of Spanish motorhome-owners has prepare a new WEB (www.viajarenautocaravana.com) with different information. I think it is very interesting for anyone preparing a trip through Spain. If you have any question you can write them (by e-mail) and they -sure- try to do their best.
> See you
> Mauricio


Hello & welcome to you Mauricio.

Thankyou for posting the above website. I have made a note of it in my favorites section. It will come in useful when we next travel in Spain.

Hope you spend many an enjoyable hour here as we are all a very friendly bunch

Motorhomer


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for the info Mauricio and I hope you find this site useful too .. they are a friendly bunch!  

I will certainly take a look at the site as i will be in Spain later in the year. :hello1: 

At first glance I can see that i am going to have to start working on my Spanish .... ! It will be good practise as I intend learning the language at some point as I have friends who are going to be relocating out there and I think it is rude to visit a country and expect everyone to speak English!

Leigh


----------



## 90949 (May 1, 2005)

Of course this site is very useful for us.

We are translating our site (english & french), but it is a very slow and difficult task for us. Any way we are prepared to answer any question (english, french and portugese) you need. Our english is not very good but enough for communication (I hope).

Next summer some members (me included) of viajarenautocaravana.com are preparing a trip through Scotland. I hope we can exchange some experiences.

Mauricio


----------



## 90279 (May 1, 2005)

*more usefull links*

Mauricio's link is good enough but you'll also find more usefull information in:

www.solocamping.com

www.vayacamping.net/

www.canalcamping.com/inicio.asp (camping guide)

www.tourspain.es

www.aseta.es (motorways)

www.callejerohoy.com (streetfinder & maps)

www.imn.es (weather)

...

any questions and comments?

Visit Spain, you´ll be welcomed

happy motorhoming


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Mauricio, your English is fantastic .. you write better English than plenty of English people I know. It puts those of us who don't speak other languages to shame! 

I am now feeling totally inadequate  

One day, i hope my spanish is as good as your English - its something to aim for :lol:


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

... thanks for the other URL's hbib, I have transferred them into my favourites so that I can peruse them at leisure!

Leigh :thumbright:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thankyou Mauricio and Hbib,

We are thinking of going to Spain with our motorhome next year and your links will help us with our research. Is there a book we can purchase listing overnight places for motorhomes in Spain?


pete.


----------



## 90740 (May 1, 2005)

Hola Mauricio y Hbib,
Muchas Gracias por la informacion que recomendastes chequear en internet acerca de viajar en Espana.
Mi esposa y yo estaremos recorriendo Espana durante este verano y otono, he estado muy ocupado leyendo toda la informacion que tu sugeristes.
Nuevamente muchas gracias y Saludos,
Jonh

P.s: Que tan facil es pasar de Espana a Gibraltar?


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

Welcome Mauricio, and thanks for your information.
Hope you enjoy your trip to Scotland :lol: 

jonh - =D> 

8)


----------



## 90279 (May 1, 2005)

Hey john, that's great your spanish (better than mine)
You can go to Gibraltar without problems, it has a simple frontier, I've never crossed this line but I'm sure you'll not have problems; say hello to monkies!!   
Peejay, I don't know if there's a book for purchase listing overnight places but you can find them over internet in the links posted before or in:

www.acpasion.com

you enter in "buscador de areas y pernocta" then, in the appearing map you choose the region you want.

Happy motorhoming. :-({|=


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

hbib said:


> You can go to Gibraltar without problems, it has a simple frontier, I've never crossed this line but I'm sure you'll not have problems; say hello to monkies!!


Its not getting into Gib thats the problem ... its getting out! They have strict rules on what you can bring out (as ciggies and booze are stupidly cheap) and to enforce this they search many of the cars/vans etc on the way out. When i last went, we queued for 3 1/2 hours in sweltering heat and then were waved through!

Leigh


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks hbib,

Thats exactly the type of website i need.

pete


----------



## 90949 (May 1, 2005)

You have a lot of overnight places on www.viajarenautocaravana.com (you must click the botton named "Aquiparamos") and on http://www.fermines.com/Pernocta/IndicePernocta.htm

Mauricio


----------



## TerryVan (May 13, 2005)

Mauricio,
Gracias por el sitio. Tenga un buen viaje Escocia redonda.

Terry


----------



## musicbus (May 1, 2005)

Gracias Mauricio,

After almost a months wild camping mostly by luck in Espana last november, I wish I had seen this site earlier!!! Its fantastic!!

You will enjoy scotland. As an Australian who moved here last year I think it is one of the most beautiful places on the planet.

If you come to North Berwick near Edinburgh there is a fantastic spot east of the town on the cliffs over looking the beach. Stunning views and sunsets. Before moving here we parked the van overnight there many times. probably best avoided at weekends!!

Happy travels

Barry


----------

